
How much social distancing is justified by science? - jseliger
http://www.arnoldkling.com/blog/how-much-social-distancing-is-justified-by-science/
======
jseliger
"The risk of transmission with more indirect contact (eg, passing someone with
infection on the street, handling items that were previously handled by
someone with infection) is not well established and is likely low."

